# CASH allowed to bring into Spain



## Eamon

How much physical cash (per person) can you bring into Spain?

Thanks


----------



## JBODEN

Eamon said:


> How much physical cash (per person) can you bring into Spain?
> 
> Thanks


As much as you like ... as long as you can prove its source (when asked).


----------



## pete_l

There are forms and declarations you are supposed to make if the amount is over (I think) €6000. That doesn't mean you are't allowed to bring in more, just that you have to declare it.
You might however, encounter some practical difficulties in either sourcing that much folding in the UK or banking it in Spain - if that was your intent.
If you are bringing in money from outside the EU, the rules might be different.


----------



## 90199

I brought a shed-full of dosh in to purchase two properties. I did it through the Halifax, who in turn transferred it to my Halifax account in Madrid. The declaration form must be filled in, for the source, I put salary and savings.

I wanted to put Drugs and Prostitution, but Boss Lady vetoed that:confused2:


----------



## xicoalc

you can bring as much as you like even in cash, like the other person said if you are asked you need to be able to show where it came from (a uk bank statement showing the money withdrawn for example). i brought a lot of cash with me (coz the exchange rate was crap when I came accross) and had no problems. I withdrew it from a UK account and asked then for documentation showing the money was withdrawn. I also brought a few bank statements showing that it had been in my savings account for a number of years. Havingg said that nobody asked - i have driven into spain dozens of times and never been stopped! even airport stops are rare (but more likely) 

when you go to bank it here though you can only pay in so much per day (i think it was £3000) otherwise they have to complete paperwork but this was easily done. It was so they could communicate with UK tax authorities about it. This only applies to non residents, once you have residency status it is fine, never been asked!

hope this helps


----------



## gus-lopez

steve_in_spain said:


> you can bring as much as you like even in cash, like the other person said if you are asked you need to be able to show where it came from (a uk bank statement showing the money withdrawn for example). i brought a lot of cash with me (coz the exchange rate was crap when I came accross) and had no problems. I withdrew it from a UK account and asked then for documentation showing the money was withdrawn. I also brought a few bank statements showing that it had been in my savings account for a number of years. Havingg said that nobody asked - i have driven into spain dozens of times and never been stopped! even airport stops are rare (but more likely)
> 
> when you go to bank it here though you can only pay in so much per day (i think it was £3000) otherwise they have to complete paperwork but this was easily done. It was so they could communicate with UK tax authorities about it. This only applies to non residents, once you have residency status it is fine, never been asked!
> 
> hope this helps



No, when your a resident they notify the Hacienda of any payment of 3000€'s or more. That's why most only want payments of 2999€'s by cheque & multiple cheques if necessary.


----------



## xicoalc

gus-lopez said:


> No, when your a resident they notify the Hacienda of any payment of 3000€'s or more. That's why most only want payments of 2999€'s by cheque & multiple cheques if necessary.


i stand corrected. when i was non resident i was with solbank and they told me that as a non resident i shoudl put less then 3000 in every day or they would have to fill in lots of forms, which they said would be for the UK (thought it odd) - maybe they got it wrong.

Since I am with Bancaja (resident) and have deposited a few chunky amounts and not had any problems! maybe they notify hacienda anyway, i think providing you are not doing anything naughty you got nothing to worry about!


----------

